# Barn Find Aerocycle



## steve doan (Jan 19, 2014)

Someone recently posted the bike find of the decade.  I think this bike is the bike find of the decade at a farm auction. 

 Steve Doan


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*Holy crap*

This is the bike I lay awake thinking about finding someday. I'm very happy for you. What are your plans for it? Please let us know. Again Congrads.rob.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 19, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> This is the bike I lay awake thinking about finding someday. I'm very happy for you. What are your plans for it? Please let us know. Again Congrads.rob.




DITTO....way tooooo many dreams of one like this on the wish list...but, it is nice to dream.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 19, 2014)

wow thats like a dream come true!   Nice way to start the new year!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 19, 2014)

Ive always liked those bicycle, but to find one all complete would be the find of the year for sure!!


----------



## RustyK (Jan 19, 2014)

Dream find for sure congrats!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 19, 2014)

*Great Find!*

Wow.... flashback. or as Yogi said "deja vu all over again"


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2014)

yours steve? yowza!!!!!


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 19, 2014)

You have been digging through your old photos again haven't you?


----------



## skindel (Jan 19, 2014)

*recent find?*

way cool find for sure! but pics are dated 10 yrs old. what up?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 19, 2014)

'04 Sup wit dat?!? When WAS the last time an Aerocycle was "discovered"????????


----------



## RustyK (Jan 19, 2014)

He did say "find of the decade"


----------



## Hubs-n-Spokes (Jan 19, 2014)

RustyK said:


> He did say "find of the decade"




And he never said which one.


----------



## jkent (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't know what part of the country he is in but that grass sure is green for January weather and from the date on the picture it sure looks like it's more like the middle of June.... Not January.
JKent


----------



## skindel (Jan 19, 2014)

*gps*

too bad it wasn't taken with an i phone- we could get gps on the pic-


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice pick,whats the story on the find.


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 19, 2014)

I'd say it was a great find of the decade.


----------



## Oldbikes (Jan 20, 2014)

Looks like the one you found at a farm auction several years ago, no?


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Jan 21, 2014)

Found one while out picking with 2 close friends. S
ame one I had seen at a rummage sale years earlier. Owners still would not part with it. Sucks, that they won't sell it for any price, and will probably pass it on to a grandchild that will see it as scrap metal


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 21, 2014)

STUPIDILLO said:


> Found one while out picking with 2 close friends. S
> ame one I had seen at a rummage sale years earlier. Owners still would not part with it. Sucks, that they won't sell it for any price, and will probably pass it on to a grandchild that will see it as scrap metal




I'd show up at that place with the most you would pay IN CASH and start peeling.
Not sayin' it would work, but I have purchased things in the past that weren't for sale with the power and reality of greenbacks.
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2014)

...... Cool.......


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Show me the $$*

NFS until someone waves cash in front of me; but it has to be more than I would pay....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 21, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> NFS until someone waves cash in front of me; but it has to be more than I would pay....




I love Schwinn.. I really do....but if I found an aerocycle I would prob have it sold in less then a day honestly.... They do nothing for me... Please don't stone me Schwinn lords


----------



## aasmitty757 (Jan 21, 2014)

If you have always been a Schwinn collector, it's like the holy grail, always on the hunt for one.
Once you find one and have to step up and pay top dollar to get it .  It gives you a feeling like I'm done now, nothing else to go after. It doesn't take long for that feeling to go away but it does happen.
Doesn't mean I would sell mine unless someone wanted it way worse than I did to get it.


----------



## prewarkid (Jan 21, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> If you have always been a Schwinn collector, it's like the holy grail, always on the hunt for one.
> Once you find one and have to step up and pay top dollar to get it .  It gives you a feeling like I'm done now, nothing else to go after. It doesn't take long for that feeling to go away but it does happen.
> Doesn't mean I would sell mine unless someone wanted it way worse than I did to get it.




I'm with you Kim.  I love my Aero.  I ride it around town  frequently and on the monthly rides.  The bike rides as good as any of my other bikes. Unfortunately  I sacrificed my 38 canti-autocycle, It was my second favorite bicycle and had some history.   The good thing is that it went to a good home.  Once I acquired the aero I felt like I hit the lotto.  I don't think it will go anywhere anytime soon unless  I find a 61 chevy  bubbletop


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 22, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> If you have always been a Schwinn collector, it's like the holy grail, always on the hunt for one.
> Once you find one and have to step up and pay top dollar to get it .  It gives you a feeling like I'm done now, nothing else to go after. It doesn't take long for that feeling to go away but it does happen.
> Doesn't mean I would sell mine unless someone wanted it way worse than I did to get it.




ditto...ditto...


----------



## stoney (Jan 22, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> I'd show up at that place with the most you would pay IN CASH and start peeling.
> Not sayin' it would work, but I have purchased things in the past that weren't for sale with the power and reality of greenbacks.
> Chris




I agree with Chris. I have done that in the past also with an assortment of stuff I would rather pay as much as I possibly could and then a little more, rather than not try and find out it went somewhere else.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Djshakes (Jan 23, 2014)

I found one in a barn as well.  I wouldn't call it or any bike "the find of a decade".  

The find of a decade is finding a collection that no one knows about or stash of stuff no collectors had their hands on or picked over.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jan 23, 2014)

Djshakes said:


> I found one in a barn as well.  I wouldn't call it or any bike "the find of a decade".
> 
> The find of a decade is finding a collection that no one knows about or stash of stuff no collectors had their hands on or picked over.




Finding a collection of bikes or parts that no one has had a chance to cherry pick is usually a once in a lifetime opportunity for most people. But to find a rare bike or just one that you really want could be considered the find of a decade, just depends on how often or hard you look. My father bought a 1938 bluebird at a garage sale and it wasn't even in the sale, it was hanging up in the garage.  That could be considered a once in a decade find. Matt


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 23, 2014)

My vote for bicycle of the decade, first time in a collector's hands and it has both superb condition AND rarity going for it...
http://luxlow.com/bicycles/oldbike/1939-wards-hawthorne-zep-ballooner-bike-the-one-that-got-away/

I agree that a classification as "find or bike of the decade" has to be new to the hobby, not one that has been passed publicly or privately.
It would be fun and I like to see an award category at the CABE.

Chris


----------

